# New GSD PUPPY - 11 WEEKS - HELP!



## Sambo_01 (Nov 23, 2021)

HI ALL 

I HAVE AN 11 WEEK OLD GSD THAT I JUST COLLECTED. 

On his 1st vaccination card it says he only weights 3.5kg - this seems very light??

I am feeding him EDEN 80/20 ORIGINAL CUISINE DOG FOOD. this states dogs up to 5kg only need up to 65g of the dry food per day... This seems very very low? 

Link - Eden Dog Food

Can anyone offer any advice so how many grams I should be feeding him?

Thank you


----------



## Clipper (May 7, 2021)

Sambo_01 said:


> HI ALL
> 
> I HAVE AN 11 WEEK OLD GSD THAT I JUST COLLECTED.
> 
> ...


Yes, seems way too light. Pls see chart below.









German Shepherd Growth & Weight Chart: Everything You Need To Know


Want to know what age your pup will be fully grown, or how much bigger they'll get? This German Shepherd growth chart and weight chart details everything you need to know.




www.pawlicy.com


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Pictures would help. 
At that age I think I was feeding .75c high quality kibble 3X/day. No idea what that weighs in grams


----------



## Sambo_01 (Nov 23, 2021)

Here is a pic


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

There is a separate chart for puppies down around the middle of the page. It looks like it changes as the puppy's weight increases?. Feeding Guide

I do notice that it says the following:

"We have listed the amount for puppies in the table below but recommend that owners of large and giant breed dogs such as Great Danes etc. be aware that the natural Calcium levels *are above* the recommendations but below any amount that could be harmful.


----------



## Sambo_01 (Nov 23, 2021)

the above chart is the weight in KG current weight or adult weight? As if he is currently 4kg then the above is suggested only 77g of food per day?? Seems very low?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Puppy looks fine to me. Some are smaller and need some time to catch up.
You need to feed the adult portion, divided into three meals.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Did you buy from a reputable breeder such that you're convinced that the pup in front to f you is indeed 11 weeks old?
He looks much younger to me.


----------



## Sambo_01 (Nov 23, 2021)

Sunflowers said:


> Puppy looks fine to me. Some are smaller and need some time to catch up.
> You need to feed the adult portion, divided into three meals.


is the weight listed above adult or current weight? its not really clear


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Sambo_01 said:


> is the weight listed above adult or current weight? its not really clear


An average adult GSD weighs between 25 (small female) to 36 kg (large male.)
Take the portion recommended for that, divide into 3 or 4 meals.
She should be offered at least 235 g per day.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

WNGD said:


> Did you buy from a reputable breeder such that you're convinced that the pup in front to f you is indeed 11 weeks old?
> He looks much younger to me.


I thought the same.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

is the scale right? That's almost 8 lbs. He looks larger than that. Still small for 11 weeks, but he looks weightier in his photo. He's a cutie, btw. And Welcome!


----------



## Sambo_01 (Nov 23, 2021)

I'll get another pic of him posted - you can feel his ribs when you rub your hand along his side so I suspect he does need fattening up.

according to the Eden packaging though it doesn't say to do that? just says feed X amount based on weight. Which as him less than 5kg only needs 65g per day. Could this be because it is high quality kibble compared to other brands (which say to feed more?) 



Sunflowers said:


> An average adult GSD weighs between 25 (small female) to 36 kg (large male.)
> Take the portion recommended for that, divide into 3 or 4 meals.
> She should be offered at least 235 g per day.


----------



## Sambo_01 (Nov 23, 2021)

Sunflowers said:


> I thought the same.


I believe so - the breeder is known to the area. Pups were all KC registered and could see mother, father etc. I believe the scales are correct. Pup had 1st vaccinations last week and on the form weight is 3.3KG


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Feed the puppy based on the expected adult weight on the package, then adjust upward as needed based on activity and growth! 

It'll become instantly apparent if/when you're over feeding! In the meantime, feed more!


----------



## Sambo_01 (Nov 23, 2021)

tim_s_adams said:


> Feed the puppy based on the expected adult weight on the package, then adjust upward as needed based on activity and growth!
> 
> It'll become instantly apparent if/when you're over feeding! In the meantime, feed more!


But this goes against the puppy feeding guide below? Im probably finding this more confusing then I should!



Galathiel said:


> There is a separate chart for puppies down around the middle of the page. It looks like it changes as the puppy's weight increases?. Feeding Guide
> 
> I do notice that it says the following:
> 
> "We have listed the amount for puppies in the table below but recommend that owners of large and giant breed dogs such as Great Danes etc. be aware that the natural Calcium levels *are above* the recommendations but below any amount that could be harmful.


----------



## Pawsed (May 24, 2014)

The chart on the bag is just a guide, not a set in stone law. Every puppy is different and may require more or less than that guide says. I have never had a puppy that ate the amount printed on the bag.

Feed the puppy in front of you. If he's too thin, give him more. They need a lot of good nutrition since they are growing and developing at a very fast rate.

Don't worry about what the bag says. How your puppy looks and how his body reacts to the food is what is important.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

The chart is a starting point, that's all. According to the puppy chart, he would need more then the 68g you've been offering and it would go up (I assume) as his weight increases ... it's kind of a strange way to do it. If the puppy is too thin, offer more food. If he becomes a teletubby, offer less


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Sambo_01 said:


> you can feel his ribs when you rub your hand along his side so I suspect he does need fattening up.


Feeling ribs when you rub them is good, if you could not feel ribs when you rub them he would be overweight. They should feel more like rubbing across your knuckles when hand is relaxed, if they feel like your knuckles when you make a tight fist then he is under weight.


----------

